# Max Tire Size on Domane Disc 6.2 with Fenders



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

Trek said they recommended 25mm but perhaps they were being conservative. I've got 28mm on my Volagi but it's by the thinnest of clearances. The Domane in the shop looked like it might fit a 28 but wanted to see if anyone had done it.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

See this thread, and others cited therein.


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

Thanks, I saw that thread but there's only one mention of fenders and that's from someone who says they forgot to ask about them. Others site caliper clearance issues. I'm looking specifically for the largest tire I can get with fenders.


----------

